# Upgrade 510 connector?



## Moist (30/7/16)

Hey everyone

So I have a Reo mini with the old (unadjustable) 510 connector. I'm thinking of sending it in to Reosmods to upgrade to the new 510 connector.

The reason why I'm thinking of upgrading is that the new ones seems to not rely on that stupid teflon seal, which, if it gets damaged, you have to buy a whole new positive pin!? 

Does anyone have any experience with both connectors? Will it be worth the whole exercise of sending it in? Is there perhaps another way I could seal that little area off, perhaps with a glue gun or something?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Christos (30/7/16)

If I recall @Viper_SA did something similar recently with a damaged reo 510 deal.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/7/16)

Moist said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> So I have a Reo mini with the old (unadjustable) 510 connector. I'm thinking of sending it in to Reosmods to upgrade to the new 510 connector.
> 
> ...


The adjustable 510 is definitely the better connector. Having said that I`ve never had a problem with my old 510 connector. I want to, at some stage, upgrade my REO old 510 to the new one but need to make the effort. @Spydro posted here with instructions from REOSMODS on how to do it. The adjustable 510 is available to purchase and I`m sure a good machine shop, localy, would be able to do the job. If you are handy with machines and confident enough you could probably do it yourself. Saves you the hassle and costs of sending it across the pond and back.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

